# Post cancer & Rai labs..please look



## LindaAnna (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everybody. 1 year ago I had a total thyroidectomy came back Papillary with a tall cell variant. 5 months later I got 90 milicures of RAI. The doctors said it lasts up to 6 months...so here I am 6 months later looking at my first labs to find out if this depressing train ride is over or not and I'm confused about the < symbol..here's my labs for anybody kind enough to share. Thank you in advance.

Thyroglobulin Quantitative <0.5 ng/ml 0.5-55.0 
antithyroglobulin Ab <20 IU/mL 0-40
Thyroxine (T4) 7.5 ug/dL 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 32 % 24-39
Free Thyroxine index 2.4 1.2-4.9
TSH <0.005 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi LindaAnna, and welcome to the forum!

The < symbol means that YOUR level is LESS THAN the range stated.

Your labs look good to me. The main objective for us cancer folks is to keep our TSH suppressed (close to zero, which you are), while keeping a good T4 level.

How are you feeling? What are your next steps? Follow-up scan within the next year or so?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking good! You should be pleased!

Welcome!


----------



## LindaAnna (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you Octavia for your response. I was told the main clue to cancer cells being present is the thyroglobulin. Without a thyroid, you can't produce thyroglobulin so it should be a "0". If you ever see a number there that indicates thyroid cells and a person like me, thyroid cells = cancer cells. With the <0.005 I'm wondering is this greater or less than a "0" . Then with the <20 I have no clue where that is between the range 0-40...is that below the zero? Otherwise I feel fine and my whole body scan is coming up. I have endo appt on Friday.


----------



## LindaAnna (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you Joplin.. although I wasn't sure. I see you're familiar with my situation. Mine was also Papillary but with tall cell variant.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your TSH is less than 0.005, very close to zero. My first labs post-surgery showed TSH of .003, so pretty close to yours. And your thyroglobulin levels are very low. You are correct...thyroglobulin is the number to watch for recurrence of cancer. TSH is the number to watch to make sure any "rogue" thyroid cells that are left are not getting stimulated.


----------

